# Teenagers groups



## essexexpat (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi There, 

We have recently relocated to Singapore and have a 17/18 yr old daughter looking to make friends.. She doesn't start her course until April, and I am wondering where would be the best areas, group hang outs for her to meet others her age? 
Any suggestions would be really appreciated?

Regards


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi And Welcome,

I'm not living there so the only think I can think of at the moment would be to visit with someone at the school, perhaps even a janitor to get some ideas of thing to do and places to go.


Best of luck from the philippines...


----------

